# Yellowstone Timeshare lodging with Interval



## leylandpark (Mar 13, 2006)

We are planning a family visit (with two children ages 9 and 14) to Yellowstone next June 07. We want to stay at a timeshare reort close to Yellowstone entrances. We don't plan to stay at lodging inside of Yellowstone because we want to take advantage of our trade and we like the larger accomodations and kitchen that a timeshare offers. 

The catch is we trade with Interval International so the timeshare resort has to be with Interval. At Jackson Hole, we can trade into Jackson Hole Raquet Club Resort or Jackson Hole Towncenter, At Bigsky Montana, we can trade into Big Sky Resort. What entrance and resort do you recommend?


----------



## swift (Mar 13, 2006)

I think it is a personal thing. I liked the drive from Jackson. It was beautiful but I loved the drive from Big Sky. From Jackson you get the Grand Tetons and you also get to see the amazing regrowth from the last fire in Yellowstone. But I loved the mountains, rivers and animals you see coming from Big Sky.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 14, 2006)

Very difficult to get a trade to that area during the summer. Even though you like the larger timeshare units, you will find that the extra traveling you will be doing may not be worth it. Many areas of the park will be several hours drive from Jackson or Big Sky. You can also check out Island Park Village,Idaho. About 20 miles from the West entrence. You would also use the West entrence for Big Sky.

The park is huge. From Jackson just to Old Faithfull is at least 80 miles and two plus hours each way during the summer. To Mammoth is another 50 miles each way. I strongly suggest that if you plan on spending a lot of time in the park that you consider in park lodging. If you are just doing a day or two and/or dont mind most of the day driving then try to get a trade if you can.

South entrence ffrom Jackson.


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 14, 2006)

I sent you an email


----------

